# Do you believe in Jesus?



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Do you believe in that there was a man called Jesus and did the things the bible suggests?


----------



## andymc88 (Aug 18, 2011)

Do I f*ck


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

nope, dont believe in Jesus, god,hell or paradise, adam and eve any other things that are in the book


----------



## alan_wilson (Feb 25, 2012)

God no.


----------



## Trevor McDonald (Mar 30, 2010)




----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

yes, now what do i win


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

I believe there was a person called Jesus but I dont believe he is the son of whatever God people believe in.

He was the son of MAN

IMO


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

He was the derren brown of his era.


----------



## fitrut (Nov 20, 2007)

barsnack said:


> yes, now what do i win


you will go to paradise when you die


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

I think there might of been a Jesus, not the bible version though.

Stories get made and exaggerated, look at Balotelli for example. Most of the stuff he apparently does is probably a load of rubbish lol


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

no .....the only thing i believe in is LOTTO i pray every night to win that fooker.. :cool2:


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

There was a man called Jesus

Just like there is still lots of men called Jesus

Did he turn water in to wine?

Did he **** :lol:

I'm catholic and believe in God fyi


----------



## WilsonR6 (Feb 14, 2012)

And I doubt he was that hench, or he would've let no one nail him to a cross :lol:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

fitrut said:


> you will go to paradise when you die


thats allah, and the 40 virgins you also get, in heaven you just get touched up by priests

Anyway, its only protestants that believe in the bible word for word, im catholic and dont have much time for the bible but have loads of faith


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

History recognises that there was a man called Jesus, it is documented in the scrolls of the time from many different cultures and civilisations.

Weather or not he was the sun of God or just a chancer is another story.


----------



## Dorian Gray (Dec 5, 2011)

Also if you have a few minutes to spare, and you have any sort of interest in this kind of thing, watch the video below. Please give it about 5 minutes to get going but it is quite an eye opener IMO.

Even if your not interested in this stuff watch the fcking thing


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

RelaxTheBody said:


> Also if you have a few minutes to spare, and you have any sort of interest in this kind of thing, watch the video below. Please give it about 5 minutes to get going but it is quite an eye opener IMO.
> 
> Even if your not interested in this stuff watch the fcking thing


And then swiftly move on to the shedloads of material debunking the whole thing.

Anyway, where were we... Jesus, yes, he existed, did a lot of cool stuff - not the magic miracles of course, but he was a bit of an outlaw-philosopher and revolutionary sort of guy whose legacy unfortunately has been hyped up, overused, abused and just generally misappropriated.


----------



## misterlee (Mar 1, 2012)

I'm sure there was a bloke about, who acted much like Mother Theresa did in her day. Done a few nice deeds and gave a sh*t about people. However, a book documenting it that was written MANY years later was obviously a bit of an exaggeration.

Plus, why is he always depicted as a white westerner, when he was middle-eastern?!

Cheers Fat for making another thread to stir controversy!


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

yes i belive in jesus


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Bore Off


----------



## waddy9494 (Mar 9, 2012)

I've been to Iraq and afghan. If Jesus still hasn't seen what's going off over then then what the **** is he doing?!


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

waddy9494 said:


> I've been to Iraq and afghan. If Jesus still hasn't seen what's going off over then then what the **** is he doing?!


there muslims they have there own God its up to him to sort ther **** out not jesus


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

johnny_lee said:


> there muslims they have there own God its up to him to sort ther **** out not jesus


Well said !


----------



## waddy9494 (Mar 9, 2012)

johnny_lee said:


> there muslims they have there own God its up to him to sort ther **** out not jesus


Why is god or Jesus not kicking there god up the ****. Surely they live on the same estate


----------



## superdazzler (Feb 13, 2012)

Judging by that initial pic, he's been juicing.

I believe, like others, he did exist but his storys got bigger and bigger when re-told.

He was not the Son of God though.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

waddy9494 said:


> Why is god or Jesus not kicking there god up the ****. Surely they live on the same estate


maybe God or our creator has just left us to our own devices lifes cruel sometimes i belive everyones life is mapped our for them


----------



## waddy9494 (Mar 9, 2012)

johnny_lee said:


> maybe God or our creator has just left us to our own devices lifes cruel sometimes i belive everyones life is mapped our for them


That maybe true but if it is then what's his job now then? What does he do? Why do people prey to him if he doesn't do **** all about it?


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

waddy9494 said:


> That maybe true but if it is then what's his job now then? What does he do? Why do people prey to him if he doesn't do **** all about it?


i couldnt answer your questions maybe he creaties other universes or plantets or what ever ive got my reasons to belive its up to you if you dont or do


----------



## waddy9494 (Mar 9, 2012)

johnny_lee said:


> i couldnt answer your questions maybe he creaties other universes or plantets or what ever ive got my reasons to belive its up to you if you dont or do


Fair enough mate. It's what you believe at the end of the day. There's no real proof that he's real however where did the story originate from if it's untrue?


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)




----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

waddy9494 said:


> Fair enough mate. It's what you believe at the end of the day. There's no real proof that he's real however where did the story originate from if it's untrue?


i couldnt tell you mate its all a mystery and ild like to think that one day we will find out maybe this is just to make death sound more comfotable i wouldnt know but ilkd like to think there was more to it than this


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Everyone has seen all sorts of "faith healers" who can "heal" the sick. And we all know that this sort of "healing" is quackery. If it were true, then we would not need doctors, hospitals or prescription medicines.

Turning water into wine... Doesn't that sound like something that a B-grade David-Copperfield-wannabe magician would do in a nightclub act? There are a dozen ways that you could stage things to make it look like water is turning into wine. There is no reason why a normal person would accept a magic trick as proof that someone is God.

Neither of these miracles can be scientifically tested today. Not one of Jesus' miracles left any tangible evidence for scientists to study.


----------



## essexboy (Sep 7, 2008)

barsnack said:


> thats allah, and the 40 virgins you also get, in heaven you just get touched up by priests
> 
> Anyway, its only protestants that believe in the bible word for word, im catholic and dont have much time for the bible but have loads of faith


Only 40 Virgins? i thought it was 72.I was thinking bout signing up too............


----------



## hometrainer (Apr 9, 2003)

there was aman called jesus how he managed to convince half the world that he was the son of god and have a book written about him i dont know


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

I'm curious why bb's are not very religious when most people these days are.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

I doubt he existed at all. I don't think there's much evidence for him, let alone all that stuff he was supposed to do.


----------



## exalta (Jul 23, 2009)

I'm not entirely sure about this, but isn't Jesus's existence basically historical fact?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

essexboy said:


> Only 40 Virgins? i thought it was 72.I was thinking bout signing up too............


it was 72 orginally, but 32 of them went on a hen do to blackpool and all got their hole


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

He was an avatar, just like all the others. Who I won't mention, or it'll start a war. I was brought up as a catholic, & completely indoctrinated, to believe the bible 100%. Absolute [email protected] I think the bible is a collection of stories from many different sources. I am not a catholic now, btw.


----------



## lucs (Apr 8, 2011)

the first very good conman and still getting away with


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Fat said:


> I'm curious why bb's are not very religious when most people these days are.


Bodybuilding is science. Religion and science dont get on too well... Rest and nutrition make big muscles not praying.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Haha Jesus is not real.

Its a way for weak minded people to feel better about themselves and what's going on in there life IMO.

Crazy.


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820 (Jan 24, 2012)

This is what I believe:

-Religion is a complete hoax set up to keep society in check, people live in fear of going to hell... They are scared into religion and in my opinion someone as high and mighty as god should have better ways to convert people to Christianity than scare tactics. Whoever created the bible, god etc. Was very clever and has fooled a lot of people and probably benefited greatly from the power it brought.

It has recently been proven that the Turin shroud, (an ancient piece of material that jesus' dead body was wrapped in, and thus left the outline of his figure and face etc.) was in fact a complete hoax. Leonardo Da Vinci (a non believer) used camera obscura to imprint his own body and face on the shroud. For centuries this is what people have based Jesus' appearance on (long hair, beard etc) and Da Vinci has demonstrated how easy it was to fool people into believing. They believe what they want to believe. If it wasn't for modern science we still would be believing it.

There is also a lot of accurate evidence backing up the big bang theory which pretty much disproves the whole " in the first day god made..." bull****, which is in the bible and if this is a load of crap, what else in there could be? Maybe Jesus. How to Christians explain dinosaurs, (of which there are full skeletal remains) they were on the earth millions of years before humans, so that disproves the whole Adam and eve theory.

It is nice for people to have something to believe in, but personally I feel that religion shouldn't be it. If religion didn't exist there would be a lot less war and conflict!


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

JimboSlice said:


> This is what I believe:
> 
> -Religion is a complete hoax set up to keep society in check, people live in fear of going to hell... They are scared into religion and in my opinion someone as high and mighty as god should have better ways to convert people to Christianity than scare tactics. Whoever created the bible, god etc. Was very clever and has fooled a lot of people and probably benefited greatly from the power it brought.
> 
> ...


Love Da Vinci often cited as the most diversely intelligent person in human history. He wasnt just an artistic savaunt but was a genius in literature, mathematics, geometry, science. You dont get people like that anymore life has to many distractions. No tv, no internet, no phones, people would dedicate themselves fully to their fields. The most prominant scientists in the world today really are only working at about 20% of their true potential really, so many distractions. I would buy Da Vinci a pint any day :thumbup1:


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

yes i er i mean hes still with us :whistling:


----------



## JimboSlice1436114820 (Jan 24, 2012)

Mighty.Panda said:


> Love Da Vinci often cited as the most diversely intelligent person in human history. He wasnt just an artistic savaunt but was a genius in literature, mathematics, geometry, science. You dont get people like that anymore life has to many distractions. No tv, no internet, no phones, people would dedicate themselves fully to their fields. The most prominant scientists in the world today really are only working at about 20% of their true potential really, so many distractions. I would buy Da Vinci a pint any day :thumbup1:


True dat.

Science over religion anyday.


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

JimboSlice said:


> True dat.
> 
> Science over religion anyday.


We'll win one day  people will realise science has the potential to save billions of lives whereas religion doesnt. Sure its a nice defense mechanism if you're naturally weak minded and need support but overall science is less variable it will always be able to help with certain things which religion will never be able to do.


----------



## milzy (Aug 9, 2010)

I'm an atheist but if Religious war broke out I'm an alliance to the factions of Jesus.


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Milzeh said:


> I'm an atheist but if Religious war broke out I'm an alliance to the factions of Jesus.


If you're doing that purely on the basis you think that side would be stronger you're pretty doomed lol. Islam and Hinduism have a hell of a lot more people than Christianity.


----------



## latblaster (Oct 26, 2013)

Mighty.Panda said:


> We'll win one day  people will realise science has the potential to save billions of lives whereas religion doesnt. Sure its a nice defense mechanism if you're naturally weak minded and need support but overall science is less variable it will always be able to help with certain things which religion will never be able to do.


Religion gives comfort to alot of people; 'being naturally weak' has nothing to do with it.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

:yawn:

OP Trollin'?


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

latblaster said:


> Religion gives comfort to alot of people; 'being naturally weak' has nothing to do with it.


Its false comfort though. Like telling your sick mother she'll be alright when you know full well the doc has said she has 2 weeks left at most. You give the person false hope and their mental state improves. Religion is no different its just a worldwide placebo effect.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Fatstuff said:


> :yawn:
> 
> OP Trollin'?


Yup and the usual suspects are in full swing with google search instead of having an opinion of their own


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> Yup and the usual suspects are in full swing with google search instead of having an opinion of their own


Who would they be? I've studied religion (fvcking chor and a half).


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

load of sh1te. religion poisons everything


----------



## magzmac (Apr 1, 2012)

Can't say I do


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

I believe fully and wholeheartedly in jesus christ our saviour, amen


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Mighty.Panda said:


> Its false comfort though. Like telling your sick mother she'll be alright when you know full well the doc has said she has 2 weeks left at most. You give the person false hope and their mental state improves. Religion is no different its just a worldwide placebo effect.


Excellent. Well explained. Reps.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Mighty.Panda said:


> We'll win one day  people will realise science has the potential to save billions of lives whereas religion doesnt. Sure its a nice defense mechanism if you're naturally weak minded and need support but overall science is less variable it will always be able to help with certain things which religion will never be able to do.


How can I be mentally strong like you?


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Fat said:


> How can I be mentally strong like you?


For a start stop believing in ancient fairytales.


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Fat said:


> How can I be mentally strong like you?


You may be mentally and physically tougher than me and still need religion. I may be weaker but I still dont need religion or theism.


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

I'm sure there was a man called Jesus but he was no more special than anyone, I think he was a p1ss-taker and a controller and lived a life of comfort (by the times standard) on the fruits of others labor, no different than today's politicians with the exception that Jesus got on the bandwagon first....


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

May the lord forgive you and bless you all!


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

I'm sure that many strong minded people have and do follow religion.

Some may think that it is a fairly weak trait to discredit others because they have a different belief to yourself


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Most religions have rules and commitments so doesn't it make them stronger for sticking to it when they don't get any benefits?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Mighty.Panda said:


> Who would they be? I've studied religion (fvcking chor and a half).


Why did u study it when you hate it so much ?


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Fat said:


> Most religions have rules and commitments so doesn't it make them stronger for sticking to it when they don't get any benefits?


No it makes them quite retarded lol.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Tommy10 said:


> Why did u study it when you hate it so much ?


It's compulsory in all catholic schools lol.


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> Why did u study it when you hate it so much ?


Why do Psychaitrists and doctors study racism and peadophilia when they hate them so much? Same reason as I have studied religion and philosophy, to better understand the bullsh1t.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

Mighty.Panda said:


> No it makes them quite retarded lol.


Closet Catholic


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

1. the moral rules in religion, has helped to build great civilizations, like the United States of America!

2. has help the creation of monogamous families, even though there were times of polygamous families, monogamous had gain much greater ground and up to today is the healthiest type of family.

3. the art of religious people is just absolutely great. and art is the mirror of civilization.

4. gives hope, eases the pain especially of the lost of beloved ones, makes us superior, teaches us how to be superior, even though many don't read the point of many sayings of religious texts, and they follow religion without deep understanding.

5.has helped many people with serious problems like alcoholics, gamblers, fornicators, etc etc, helped them feel they belong somewhere, and they felt loved.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

exalta said:


> I'm not entirely sure about this, but isn't Jesus's existence basically historical fact?


Depends which Jesus you are talking about:

The Jesus as the bible says, the magic dude? Quite unlikely really, no facts exist.

But a Jewish hippy-priest who told people to stop being greedy cnuts? Bit more realistic, *loose *facts exist.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Fat said:


> 1. the moral rules in religion, has helped to build great civilizations, like the United States of America!
> 
> 2. has help the creation of monogamous families, even though there were times of polygamous families, monogamous had gain much greater ground and up to today is the healthiest type of family.
> 
> ...


We know religion exists and it's benefits and downfalls, don't doubt that for a second, were just saying Jesus and god aren't real.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Mighty.Panda said:


> Why do Psychaitrists and doctors study racism and peadophilia when they hate them so much? Same reason as I have studied religion and philosophy, to better understand the bullsh1t.


And what are u going to Do with all your knowledge ? What's the end result ?


----------



## Pain2Gain (Feb 28, 2012)

Jesus yes, God and all that bollocks not a chance in hell


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

How did Jesus turn water into wine then if he's fake? :confused1:


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Fat said:


> How did Jesus turn water into wine then if he's fake? :confused1:


It's a STORY. A fairytale. C'mon mate common sense. It doesn't happen lol


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> And what are u going to Do with all your knowledge ? What's the end result ?


No end result. Theres never an end result we all envisage when we continue to learn. Anyways I'm off to do some SCIENCE STUFF  back later y'all


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> It's a STORY. A fairytale. C'mon mate common sense. It doesn't happen lol


The only way you could know this, is of you were around at the same time and location of its supposed happening.

Jesus?


----------



## Nidge (Jan 22, 2007)

Nope simple.


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Yes I do.

I'm not preachy but am a Christian.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> It's a STORY. A fairytale. C'mon mate common sense. It doesn't happen lol


What about feeding 5,000 kids?

Summary: Jesus demonstrates he can multiply our resources when we offer them to him in faith.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Shady45 said:


> The only way you could know this, is of you were around at the same time and location of its supposed happening.
> 
> Jesus?


Lol

If it comforts you to believe man can turn water to wine then so be it.

But It doesn't happen. It's impossible.


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Fat said:


> What about feeding 5,000 kids?
> 
> Summary: Jesus demonstrates he can multiply our resources when we offer them to him in faith.


Fcuk off mate that's a story too lol

Don't forget he walked on water!!!! And cured the sick by touching them!!

Summary: Jesus was a clever manipulating man that would be amazing at card tricks if he was around today.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Fat said:


>


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Lol
> 
> If it comforts you to believe man can turn water to wine then so be it.
> 
> But It doesn't happen. It's impossible.


I notice how you ignored my question asking if you were Jesus, this makes it obvious.

Don't quite understand why you are trying to convince people you don't exist though...


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

C.Hill said:


> Fcuk off mate that's a story too lol
> 
> Don't forget he walked on water!!!! And cured the sick by touching them!!
> 
> *Summary: Jesus was a clever manipulating man that would be amazing at card tricks if he was around today*.


He could resurrect on Easter Monday man.


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Milzeh said:


> I'm an atheist but if Religious war broke out I'm an alliance to the factions of Jesus.


What do mean if ...there are religeous wars going on all over the world right now m8, and have been for thousands of years


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

Milzeh said:


> I'm an atheist but if Religious war broke out I'm an alliance to the factions of Jesus.


*WARRIOR!!*


----------



## Conscript (Sep 5, 2010)

big_jim_87 said:


> Yes I do.
> 
> I'm not preachy but am a Christian.


See you in Church buddy! :laugh:


----------



## GreedyBen (Mar 8, 2011)

http://www.themeadsofasphodel.com/?q=metatrons-codex


----------



## Kn23 (Jan 28, 2012)

I believe that in another 200 years Harry Potter will be a messiah as Jesus is now. Just a thought! Any fictional book could become real after thousands of years of existence!


----------



## Superhorse (May 29, 2011)

neg


----------



## vetran (Oct 17, 2009)

i do now ime 50 so he better not let me down


----------



## achilles88 (Aug 27, 2010)

what a boring thread :yawn:


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

achilles88 said:


> what a boring thread :yawn:


Thanks.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Fat said:


> Thanks.


its not some of your finest work


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> its not some of your finest work


This wasn't meant to be funny but a serious intelligential thread :laugh:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Fat said:


> This wasn't meant to be funny but a serious intelligential thread :laugh:


LOL dont give up ur day job


----------



## Replicator (Apr 4, 2009)

Fat said:


> He could resurrect on Easter Monday man.


bwahahaahaahaahahaahaahahaahahahaahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahbwahahaahaahaahahaahaahahaahahahaahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahbwahahaahaahaahahaahaahahaahahahaahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahbwahahaahaahaahahaahaahahaahahahaahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahbwahahaahaahaahahaahaahahaahahahaahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahbwahahaahaahaahahaahaahahaahahahaahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahbwahahaahaahaahahaahaahahaahahahaahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahbwahahaahaahaahahaahaahahaahahahaahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahbwahahaahaahaahahaahaahahaahahahaahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahbwahahaahaahaahahaahaahahaahahahaahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahbwahahaahaahaahahaahaahahaahahahaahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahahbwahahaahaahaahahaahaahahaahahahaahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahaahahahahahahahahahahahah


----------



## Deeboy (Dec 1, 2007)

Yes i believe in jesus.


----------



## Loveleelady (Jan 3, 2012)

Yes have a good Christian faith and thank god for all that he has done for me and my family


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Deeboy said:


> Yes i believe in jesus.


Why? Please give reasons


----------



## Readyandwaiting (Mar 20, 2011)

Apparently the creator of this universe is the soul that incarnated into the body of Jesus Christ.

I can say this just like people can say it's bullshyt because you don't know either way.


----------



## Dezw (May 13, 2009)

Yes I do.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Readyandwaiting said:


> Apparently the creator of this universe is the soul that incarnated into the body of Jesus Christ.
> 
> I can say this just like people can say it's bullshyt because you don't know either way.


and with that logic, the earth was created by a woman called carla, who rapes sheep with a 14" strap on.


----------



## BigTrev (Mar 16, 2008)

All this was just a form of policing back then.Its all a load of rubbish and in truth has caused around the world nothing but wars,,killings hatered and greed.Get on with your life and enjoy it cause once your times up thats it.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

i don't, who has seen him? all people have to go by is stories there is no one alive today that has any proof he existed....


----------



## big_jim_87 (Jul 9, 2009)

Pscarb said:


> i don't, who has seen him? all people have to go by is stories there is no one alive today that has any proof he existed....


Its faith buddy


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

big_jim_87 said:


> Its faith buddy


Faith in what?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> Faith in what?


faith in god, you believe or dont, its a gut feeling not what you read, watch this 3minute clip and i bet you'll understand


----------



## QUEST (Sep 26, 2009)

these bible stories are not real .i dont know why people believe it ........

they are make believe ..made up ... "folklore" ...

am not preaching here......


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

I believe he existed under a proper name but I dont believe he existed as Jesus neither do I believe he was the son of God.. Fawck this **** :huh:


----------



## miguelmolez (Apr 12, 2010)

I dont believe at all.

Nohas Ark on the other hand.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Fat said:


> How did Jesus turn water into wine then if he's fake? :confused1:


With a demi-john and yeast, like the rest of us.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

No one has the slightest physical evidence to support a historical Jesus; no artifacts, dwelling, works of carpentry, or self-written manuscripts. All claims about Jesus derive from writings of other people. There occurs no contemporary Roman record that shows Pontius Pilate executing a man named Jesus. Devastating to historians, there occurs not a single contemporary writing that mentions Jesus. All documents about Jesus came well after the life of the alleged Jesus from either: unknown authors, people who had never met an earthly Jesus, or from fraudulent, mythical or allegorical writings. Although one can argue that many of these writings come from fraud or interpolations, I will use the information and dates to show that even if these sources did not come from interpolations, they could still not serve as reliable evidence for a historical Jesus, simply because all sources about Jesus derive from hearsay accounts.


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Mighty.Panda said:


> We'll win one day  people will realise science has the potential to save billions of lives whereas religion doesnt. Sure its a nice defense mechanism if you're naturally weak minded and need support but overall science is less variable it will always be able to help with certain things which religion will never be able to do.


I believe in God, i do pray, i dont go to church, my faith has helped me a lot at different points in my life, ive never asked for a miracle nor have i ever expected one, i have no proof of his/her existance only my faith which is strong and ive been very lucky with my bad luck but when someone such as yourself makes such a sweeping statement as ' Sure its a nice defence mechanism if your naturally weak minded and need support', i chuckle, you see for someone into science you make such a huge sweeping statement about how many billions of people in this world that do believe??? now im guessing out of all us billions of people that do believe one or two of us may be very strong minded even if we didnt have faith.. Bless ya and happy easter (im sure that even if your not this year you have taken the easter bank holidays off in the past)


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

barsnack said:


> faith in god, you believe or dont, its a gut feeling not what you read, watch this 3minute clip and i bet you'll understand


so a belief in something that has never been seen then? oh i understan now


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

Yes I do beleve in god Jesus heaven and hell but I do think the bible exagerates some things


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

I would like to thank Jesus for dying for our sins then sorting out a nice long weekend. nice one pal (lovely beard too)


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

Ashcrapper said:


> I would like to thank Jesus for dying for our sins then sorting out a nice long weekend. nice one pal (lovely beard too)


I shouldnt like this.... but i do! :laugh:


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> so a belief in something that has never been seen then? oh i understan now


I didn't think MODs were allowed to express an opinion on this kind of thing? Not stabbing just wondering. This thread is largely a p1ss take non-serious one. There have been serious, polite, well constructed ones though but the MODs never seem to be seen. I know you guys are pretty busy I dont think I've seen half of the boards MODs even post once. But I see you guys in gen con sometimes


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> so a belief in something that has never been seen then? oh i understan now


not exactly, theres evidence of a jesus character etc, but the bible fecks everything up as alot of it is crap, you believe or you dont, like you believe your footie team will win on saturday etc


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Fat said:


>


god apparantly hates gays, you jesus hates you


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Mighty.Panda said:


> *I didn't think MODs were allowed to express an opinion on this kind of thing*? Not stabbing just wondering. This thread is largely a p1ss take non-serious one. There have been serious, polite, well constructed ones though but the MODs never seem to be seen. I know you guys are pretty busy I dont think I've seen half of the boards MODs even post once. But I see you guys in gen con sometimes


why?


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Mighty.Panda said:


> I didn't think MODs were allowed to express an opinion on this kind of thing? Not stabbing just wondering. This thread is largely a p1ss take non-serious one. There have been serious, polite, well constructed ones though but the MODs never seem to be seen. I know you guys are pretty busy I dont think I've seen half of the boards MODs even post once. But I see you guys in gen con sometimes


why are MODs not allowed to comment on such a thread? but are expected to give there knowldege over in other sections like Training, gear, peptides etc.....


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> why?


Well they never seem to involve themselves in race, politics, religion that kind of thing so I figured it was a policy UK-M had.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Mighty.Panda said:


> Well they never seem to involve themselves in race, politics, religion that kind of thing so I figured it was a policy UK-M had.


actually we do comment on such threads if we feel we can.........


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Mighty.Panda said:


> Well they never seem to involve themselves in race, politics, religion that kind of thing so I figured it was a policy UK-M had.


Robsta speaks a lot in race threads. A lot of sense funnily enough. Most dont get involved Im guessing because they are too busy deleting knobhead comments in such threads.


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> Robsta speaks a lot in race threads. A lot of sense funnily enough. Most dont get involved Im guessing because they are too busy deleting knobhead comments in such threads.


Knobhead comments like mine? I've not been a knobhead I asked him a polite question regarding something I was curious about. Dont stir up trouble please. It was just a polite question.


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Ashcrapper said:


> Robsta speaks a lot in race threads. A lot of sense funnily enough. *Most dont get involved Im guessing because they are too busy deleting knobhead comments in such threads*.


BOOM!!!!!!!!


----------



## 3752 (Jan 7, 2005)

Mighty.Panda said:


> Knobhead comments like mine? I've not been a knobhead I asked him a polite question regarding something I was curious about. Dont stir up trouble please. It was just a polite question.


why make this about your comments??


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> actually we do comment on such threads if we feel we can.........


Good to know dude. As I said I was only curious.


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Pscarb said:


> why make this about your comments??


I was just asking if he was implying it was me? Lol why has this got so hostile.


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

Conscript said:


> I'm sure there was a man called Jesus but he was no more special than anyone, I think he was a p1ss-taker and a controller and lived a life of comfort (by the times standard) on the fruits of others labor, no different than today's politicians with the exception that Jesus got on the bandwagon first....


and then got nailed to a cross....the same place blair should of ended up before he fvcked our country


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Mighty.Panda said:


> Knobhead comments like mine? I've not been a knobhead I asked him a polite question regarding something I was curious about. Dont stir up trouble please. It was just a polite question.


wasnt referring to anyone in particular mate or trying to make it hostile. im just a little blunt in my assessment of things thats all


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

i wouldnt belive anything writen in a book by random shepards 1000's of years ago, im a man of science, the burning bush is oviosly a natural fire ie like the forrest fires we have 2day and have always had the whole time the planets been here.

anyone talking in this day and age about hearing gods voice etc is labeled a paranoid skitsofrenic and insane, im sure that illness is alot older than the bible and probably writen buy them also as with any other religion (mass cult).

religion is just a humans attempt and hoping to feel part of something greater as we dont no how or why were are hear yet. you want to con yourself with ancient stories thats fine :innocent:


----------



## SATANSEVILTWIN (Feb 22, 2012)

Pscarb said:


> i don't, who has seen him? all people have to go by is stories there is no one alive today that has any proof he existed....


what about tom hanks:lol:


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Ashcrapper said:


> wasnt referring to anyone in particular mate or trying to make it hostile. im just a little blunt in my assessment of things thats all


S'all good bro glad we didn't fight, cant be fvcked to go get my axe :whistling:


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

wasnt jesus a theif crusified with all his other theiving mates in a line, sounds like a robinhood story to make him out to be a saint, when realy he was a theif with mental issues to me. and over exagetated by all there primitive story telling atributes from those days along with giant sea monsters and women with snakes as hair bs.


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

stone14 said:


> wasnt jesus a theif crusified with all his other theiving mates in a line, sounds like a robinhood story to make him out to be a saint, when realy he was a theif with mental issues to me. and over exagetated by all there primitive story telling atributes from those days along with giant sea monsters and women with snakes as hair bs.


did you just compare the bible to clash of the titans?


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Wasnt this, ahem..debate fielded here last year as well? Must be one of those hardy perennial questions. I believe in Prof. Richard Dawkins.


----------



## harryalmighty (Nov 13, 2011)

to be hoenst the stories had to come from somewhere.. i believe there was a guy called jesus but he was probally just a preacher who got loads of hype. im not christian btw


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

mixerD1 said:


> Wasnt this, ahem..debate fielded here last year as well? Must be one of those hardy perennial questions. I believe in Prof. *Richard Dawkins*.


If I was a chick I'd ride him. Great man! He has a new book out sooon....


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

SATANSEVILTWIN said:


> and then got nailed to a cross....the same place blair should of ended up before he fvcked our country


I like you!!


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

The bible is believed to be an amalgamation of tales from other books like the Koran and Torah AFAIK...albeit a bigger better directors cut version if you like. Keep in mind the R.C. church was one of the wealthiest if not the wealthiest organisations in history....a damn good set-up based on a few old yarns from 2000 odd years ago. For the record I'm a R.C.,well...I was. And as for the argument about "Its all based on faith"....that's even lamer still.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

bump


----------



## ZyZee_2012 (Jan 1, 2010)

Yes I do believe in Jesus.

Not got anything against anyone who doesn't, everyone entitled to their beliefs etc..... but I always say when you are lying there almost dead (op table/run over etc) dont start praying or have your family praying for you... aint there to help you when you're about to die. Think its fair.  .


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

no one believes in jesus no one believes in god yet everyone believes in celebrating easter and christmas....


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

J4Y_2012 said:


> Yes I do believe in Jesus.
> 
> Not got anything against anyone who doesn't, everyone entitled to their beliefs etc..... but I always say when you are lying there almost dead (op table/run over etc) dont start praying or have your family praying for you... aint there to help you when you're about to die. Think its fair.  .


Very fair.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

m575 said:


> no one believes in jesus no one believes in god yet everyone believes in celebrating easter and christmas....


Yep, nothing wrong with that. It's a time for families to get together and enjoy each others company. I don't believe in any of the bullsh1t but i enjoy turkey and presents as much as the next man.


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

Of course there's is a god miracles happen every day u just hav to open ur eyes once in a while Every time a baby is born or a life is saved or near fatal accident were all here to live our lives mistakes and all just look at we're u r to day and how u got there am sure u will of seen sumfin


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Little stu said:


> Of course there's is a god miracles happen every day u just hav to open ur eyes once in a while Every time a baby is born or a life is saved or near fatal accident were all here to live our lives mistakes and all just look at we're u r to day and how u got there am sure u will of seen sumfin


Lol


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Yep, nothing wrong with that. It's a time for families to get together and enjoy each others company. I don't believe in any of the bullsh1t but i enjoy turkey and presents as much as the next man.


the sad thing is that in the day and age we live in, we all need and 'excuse' just to do this


----------



## C.Hill (Nov 21, 2010)

Little stu said:


> Of course there's is a god miracles happen every day u just hav to open ur eyes once in a while Every time a baby is born or a life is saved or near fatal accident were all here to live our lives mistakes and all just look at we're u r to day and how u got there am sure u will of seen sumfin


No mate that's nature, same as any other animal/species on this planet, fcuk all to do with a magical man that you can't see.


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

m575 said:


> no one believes in jesus no one believes in god yet everyone believes in celebrating easter and christmas....


Exactly. My wife was asking if we should christen our son when he's born and I asked "WHY? we not religious so what's the point of pouring water on his head and having some strange chap in his costume stand there and tell me stuff I don't believe in". Ironically I was brought up in a few religions and she wasn't. People do seem to go through motions when they don't believe in the meaning or understand. Xmas is such a joke these days and it's all about raking in as much sales as possible and promote some fat cvnt on a sleigh. I mean easter.. it's about chocolate eggs and bunnies rather than about impaling some guy to a stake and locking him in a tomb and celebrating him rising from the dead.

For estranged families though if easter and xmas get you together then that's cool.

I wish other religions were more blood thirty and ruthless like the Christians were and they dominated the world. Greek Mythology would make for better bed time stories!! How weird would that be??


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

your son might meet a future wife who wants to be married in a church? if your sons not christened he cant


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

all the holidays xmas easter etc are just money makers for no-a-days


----------



## Jungle (Mar 9, 2009)

I would like to celebrate the resurrection of Jesus this Easter by thanking God for making me an Atheist


----------



## m575 (Apr 4, 2010)

stone14 said:


> your son might meet a future wife who wants to be married in a church? if your sons not christened he cant


then he can christen himself to do it surely


----------



## stone14 (Mar 24, 2005)

m575 said:


> then he can christen himself to do it surely


yeh i supose, i would feel awquard tho being an adult getting chrisened for something i dont belive in, if your ababy you wont be bothered or remember lol, plus its a reason for a family party :beer:


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

stone14 said:


> your son might meet a future wife who wants to be married in a church? if your sons not christened he cant


Cool then I've done him a favour then!! 

We got married and told the minister we want non domination and it's about us, there is no father, a spook and his son. My marriage aint a orgy. Ended up being a pretty good service!! And one helluva party afterwards!! :beer:



stone14 said:


> yeh i supose, i would feel awquard tho being an adult getting chrisened for something i dont belive in, if your ababy you wont be bothered or remember lol, *plus its a reason for a family party * :beer:


We going to have one anyway!!


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

barsnack said:


> thats allah, and the *40 virgins* you also get, in heaven you just get touched up by priests
> 
> Anyway, its only protestants that believe in the bible word for word, im catholic and dont have much time for the bible but have loads of faith


Never understood this, surely you'd want 40 birds who knew what they were doing. But that's Islam, a whole other can of ridiculous fairy-tales


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

LeedsTC said:


> Never understood this, surely you'd want 40 birds who knew what they were doing. But that's Islam, a whole other can of ridiculous fairy-tales


Yeah as the comedian "Mike Naicker" once said... screw the virgins.. he wants a 40 year old divorcee who knows what she wants!! :lol:

Saying that 40 birds could probably be trained..... wonder if you get to choose bisexual ones?


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Fat said:


> bump


Bump! This!? :lol:


----------



## DutchTony (Sep 25, 2011)

Biggest fairytale ever.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

If he was nailed to an easter egg he may have survived.


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

Watched House the other day, some good dialogue:

"You find it comforting to think that there is nothing else after this?!"

"No. I find it comforting to think that all this isn't just a test"

Just thought I'd share


----------



## Phez (Sep 2, 2009)

TheBob said:


> Do dogs to heaven


The film "All Dogs Go To Heaven" certainly implies that they do. As does (funnily enough) "All Dogs Go To Heaven 2".


----------



## Beans (Sep 1, 2008)

I really hope there is a heaven. They'll never let me in, but that's my problem, I just hope somebody very close to me is in there.


----------



## johnboy05 (May 13, 2007)

The story is probably based on some facts, but as we all know things can get twisted by those who write on events. Ie the British press.

In the end you get the story of what someone wants you to read, rather than what actually happens.

However we must remember that book can be someone's inspiration in life. So it's not all bad!

JohnAthan Edwards? His faith was his secret weapon for winning the gold medal in the triple jump. That is the strength of the book, it can get the best of of people.

And also sadly, the worst


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)




----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Tommy10 said:


> View attachment 80917


Lol u love the baiting u do


----------



## dandaman1990 (Mar 22, 2009)

Do i f*** bigest load of bollocks ive heard


----------



## MrM (Feb 6, 2012)

I had a tour guide in mexico called Jesus, but i dont think thats what the op meant?


----------



## waddy9494 (Mar 9, 2012)

What's the overall verdict then?


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

My faith in God is getting stronger by the day , I prey , I talk to him. I often get a coffee and sit in the park and look at the sky and have my talk with him, it's cathartic for me.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

TheBob said:


> Stfu lying cant
> 
> If I need cleansing I go for a shi-t


Whose that aimed at ??


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

TheBob said:


> You I so don't believe you


Nope all true


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Course Jesus is real. There are primary source written accounts of him from Roman governors. He was a rebel Jew leader. But that's about as far as it goes. The walking on water, feeding 5000 with a loaf of bread and being son of god is of course bo-lex. I view him as a sort of old school cross between David Blaine and Osama Bin Laden. And that's something you don't hear too often.


----------



## Shady45 (Jan 5, 2010)

TheBob said:


> Ok then , I respect your view . Never you pegged for a religious nut
> 
> Are you in a cult


I respect your view and religious nut in the same sentence, nothing shows respect like calling someone a nut


----------



## Jaymond0 (May 14, 2011)

There's a guy round the corner from my house who goes by the name of Jesus Christ who swears that bumble bees will rule the world one day. He also wears a tin foil hat so that aliens can't access his thoughts.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Jaymond0 said:


> There's a guy round the corner from my house who goes by the name of Jesus Christ who swears that bumble bees will rule the world one day. He also wears a tin foil hat so that aliens can't access his thoughts.


Please tell me it's the same guy who used to wear Simpsons slippers until he lost one, now wears crocs? In fishponds?


----------



## TAFFY (Jun 3, 2009)

i do belive in jesus, how many on here don belive in jesus but celebrate is bitrh and death xmas and easter??

also people say they don belive cause they cant see him well we cant see the millions of galaxies but we know they there we cant see wind or oxygen but we know its there!!

even calenders are based on jesus dates before BC and AD

could a person who never existed effect history so much!!!


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

I don't believe in Jesus or god, or any other deity, nor do i follow any religion.

Any god, should the exist, would be more than happy to accept a person into "paradise" if they lived a good life and tried to help others when possible... if they did not it would not be a god i would want to follow anyway.

All in all = religion and deities are total BS.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

TheBob said:


> Ok then , I respect your view . Never you pegged for a religious nut
> 
> Are you in a cult


Lol no ... My faith is personal to me


----------



## TaintedSoul (May 16, 2007)

TECH said:


> Course Jesus is real. There are primary source written accounts of him from Roman governors. He was a rebel Jew leader. But that's about as far as it goes. The walking on water, feeding 5000 with a loaf of bread and being son of god is of course bo-lex. I view him as a sort of old school cross between David Blaine and Osama Bin Laden. And that's something you don't hear too often.


I've often said Jesus back then was way ahead of his time and David Blaine could have learnt a thing or two. Jesus effectively pioneered the first street magic acts and seemed to get it right. But there are numerous cases of "prophets" around this time all performing various sorts of miracles. The Jesus story is the one that took hold and became famous.

In all serious.... I have no doubt there has to be a higher being of sorts, someone flicked the light switch that got the universe going. But you fooling yourself if you believe that the religion that waged war against all others and became dominant is the true story. All religions condemn each other in some way or other so how can any be right. And how can you trust scribblings from a period when they were just forming their civilisation and culture. And we all know how broken down telephone goes in a group of 10 peoples let alone centuries of being passed, translated and reworded.

Enjoy your life to the fullest.. you never chose to be born so you could spend it confirming to rules and having to please a god so you can make it into heaven otherwise burn in hell for all eterinity. Come on, we all more intelligent than that... ( I hope ). Be sensible and clearly murder, rape and all that is wrong. But otherwise as long as you not harming anyone get on with it... enjoy life... party on!!

And who knows.. you might come back as a animal or you might end up at the pearly gates.... or you might just revert back to simple carbon or ash and merge back into the earth.


----------



## johnny_lee (Jun 15, 2011)

i think its naieve to belive that we havent been created i am cathalick alough i rarely go to church this is my belive


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Jesus Christ! That thread is going on strong hey :huh: Well of course any followers would keep the thread in top chart


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

gymgym said:


> Jesus Christ! That thread is going on strong hey :huh: Well of course any followers would keep the thread in top chart


Actually it seems to be the non believers that do that!


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

lukeee said:


> Actually it seems to be the non believers that do that!


lmao! I just figured that out mate lol Kind of fawcked up even more as no one gives a damn about the poor crucified dude :innocent:


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

gymgym said:


> lmao! I just figured that out mate lol Kind of fawcked up even more as no one gives a damn about the poor crucified dude :innocent:


lol actually there are quite a few that do mate! We are just not so bullish or venomous with our posts as others :devil2:


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

lukeee said:


> lol actually there are quite a few that do mate! We are just not so bullish or venomous with our posts as others :devil2:


lol It's nice to see there's still some love around


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

TaintedSoul said:


> I've often said Jesus back then was way ahead of his time and David Blaine could have learnt a thing or two. Jesus effectively pioneered the first street magic acts and seemed to get it right. But there are numerous cases of "prophets" around this time all performing various sorts of miracles. The Jesus story is the one that took hold and became famous.
> 
> In all serious.... *I have no doubt there has to be a higher being of sorts, someone flicked the light switch that got the universe going*. But you fooling yourself if you believe that the religion that waged war against all others and became dominant is the true story. All religions condemn each other in some way or other so how can any be right. And how can you trust scribblings from a period when they were just forming their civilisation and culture. And we all know how broken down telephone goes in a group of 10 peoples let alone centuries of being passed, translated and reworded.
> 
> ...


But who flicked the switch and got them going? 

Some of the explanations about where it all came from are hard to understand, but research them enough it starts to make more sense 



johnny_lee said:


> i think its naieve to belive that we havent been created i am *cathalick* alough i rarely go to church this is my belive


What's that?


----------



## Wevans2303 (Feb 18, 2010)

The only thing I believe is that we will find the answer when our time comes.


----------



## gymgym (Mar 20, 2012)

Wevans2303 said:


> The only thing I believe is that we will find the answer when our time comes.


I like that mate: true and honest answer right there


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

If people are so religious and believe in God/Jesus why are you genetically alternating the lords work?


----------



## Leeds89 (Feb 13, 2012)

Wevans2303 said:


> The only thing I believe is that we will find the answer when our time comes.


True. Too many people waste their life looking for the answer when one just doesn't exist


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

TheBob said:


> Ok then , I respect your view . Never you pegged for a religious nut
> 
> Are you in a cult


Tommy is basically just a theist without the attachment of religion from my perspective anyway. I still think they're wrong but theists devoid of any religion are still a billion times less destructive than religionists are. If I had a magic button that could rid the world of theism I wouldnt.. Its their right and for the most part personal beliefs in God(s) arent harmful. If I had a magic button to rid the world of organized religion however, would I? Without fvcking hesitation yes. Religion kills. We often forget private theists as some of the biggest opponents to religious harm.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

What's a theist ?


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

TAFFY said:


> i do belive in jesus, how many on here don belive in jesus but celebrate is bitrh and death xmas and easter??
> 
> also people say they don belive cause they cant see him well we cant see the millions of galaxies but we know they there we cant see wind or oxygen but we know its there!!
> 
> ...


We can say with almost certainty he did exist yes. Judaism claims he existed (even though they doubt who he said he was), Christianity claims he existed and Islam also claims he existed (he was a more minor prophet). I believe he existed to but he was just a man. A man I would happily send the Terminator back in time after. Save us all from 2000 years of subsequent bullsh1t.


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Tommy10 said:


> What's a theist ?


A theist means someone who believes in God(s). Monotheism is the belief in one God. Polytheism is the belief in many Gods. Theism is an umbrella term for both. If you believe in God but dont follow a religion then you are a theist. Basically a person of faith seperated from religion.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Mighty.Panda said:


> A theist means someone who believes in God(s). Monotheism is the belief in one God. Polytheism is the belief in many Gods. Theism is an umbrella term for both. If you believe in God but dont follow a religion then you are a theist. Basically a person of faith seperated from religion.


Ahh right , I'm mono then


----------



## flinty90 (Jul 1, 2010)

i dont believe in any bloke that wears sandals !!!


----------



## MURPHYZ (Oct 1, 2011)

flinty90 said:


> i dont believe in any bloke that wears sandals !!!


its ok m8 as long as they dont wear socks with em.


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Breeny said:


> its ok m8 as long as they dont wear socks with em.


A girl at school used to do this she would wear flimsy little sandles (in all weather) and would also wear big thick wooley socks. Suffice to say... She didn't get penetrated very often :lol:


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Tommy10 said:


> Ahh right , I'm **** then


we know mate, there's a whole thread about it


----------



## dtlv (Jul 24, 2009)

The more I read about the history of christianity and Jesus Christ, the less convinced I am that he was a real historic figure.

The following link is a little biased in its tone, but the points it puts forward do appear accurate and it does discuss the massive factual doubt about who Christ was when sources of information are looked at rather than just the story of the bible.

http://www.nobeliefs.com/exist.htm


----------



## Mr tee (Mar 12, 2012)

johnny_lee said:


> there muslims they have there own God its up to him to sort ther **** out not jesus


muslims believe in jesus, infact people of the book believe in jesus.


----------



## Dazza (Aug 7, 2010)

Fat said:


> Do you believe in Jesus?


No but i believe in Zyzz :innocent:


----------



## ace man (Nov 2, 2010)

Pics of Jesus or BS


----------



## Jinx91 (Jan 6, 2012)

I studied religion in school, ironically my degree is science based but my top GCSE was in religion and I achieved the highest A level grade in my school, again in religion. I think it's naive to deny the existence of Jesus, those who hold the "he wasn't real" view is quite ridiculous judged on the basis of how much scriptural evidence there is. Jacob bar Joseph, meaning Jacob, the son of Joseph was a carpenter and who is indicated in hundreds of historical books from around 2000 years ago. The reasoned view I hold, it is unlikely Jesus was the Son of God but the point of religion is faith, those who have faith in Jesus hold the opinion that he was indeed the divine child of God. It is hard to deny the existence of Jesus (Jacob bar Joseph) based on the amount of written evidence present, those who say he didn't exist without reviewing any literature are obviously set in their ways of denial but from a neutral perspective, I do think it is very foolish to deny that Jesus did exist, was he the son of God? Well, perhaps one day we will find out. The Jews certainly didn't think so.


----------



## big steve (May 8, 2011)

believe it when i see it lol


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Pliny the Younger, Tacitus and Suetonius all provide written accounts of Jesus. Pontius Pilate was the governer acting as judge who sentanced Jesus to death. If you look into history from a Roman side of things there is no doubt the man existed. The Romans viewed him as a cult leader, a trouble maker for the establishment and a threat to Roman values and traditional gods. That's why he was killed and in such a barbariac way.

However no Roman source mentions any feats of magic or miracles.


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

TECH said:


> Pliny the Younger, Tacitus and Suetonius all provide written accounts of Jesus. Pontius Pilate was the governer acting as judge who sentanced Jesus to death. If you look into history from a Roman side of things there is no doubt the man existed. The Romans viewed him as a cult leader, a trouble maker for the establishment and a threat to Roman values and traditional gods. That's why he was killed and in such a barbariac way.
> 
> However no Roman source mentions any feats of magic or miracles.


Polytheists dont like monotheists :whistling:

I wish all the religious ****s in the world would just stop maiming, killing and torturing each other and revel in the fact they are all wrong and can be all wrong together.


----------



## TECH (Nov 30, 2011)

Mighty.Panda said:


> Polytheists dont like monotheists :whistling:
> 
> I wish all the religious ****s in the world would just stop maiming, killing and torturing each other and revel in the fact they are all wrong and can be all wrong together.


I'm not getting dragged back in to the religion argument. It never ends well for me.


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

TECH said:


> I'm not getting dragged back in to the religion argument. It never ends well for me.


Atheist: Point A

Christian: Yes *but*

Atheist: You're repeating yourself and havent answered the question

Christian: Yes *butttttt*

Atheist: You're still going in a circle bro

Christian: But I JUST SAID!!!

Atheist: Yes bro still taking sh1t in a circle I'm afraid

Christian: You're going to hell!

Atheist: No one gives a f*u*ck

*Christian gets angry and violent* Atheist still doesn't give a f*u*ck

I agree it never does...


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

johnny_lee said:


> i think its naieve to belive that we havent been created i am cathalick alough i rarely go to church this is my belive


I think its naive to believe in a god. I also think you need spelling lessons bro if you are a "cathalick"


----------



## puurboi (Feb 16, 2011)

I would also say that anyone who classes themselves as religious should never accept help from sciences. that includes medications and medical procedures... religion hates sciences.


----------



## Cythraul (Oct 5, 2011)

puurboi said:


> I would also say that anyone who classes themselves as religious should never accept help from sciences. that includes medications and medical procedures... religion hates sciences.


Your right man, Fkc that big bang theory too, a load of bull**** made by the damn catholic church.


----------



## benki11 (Sep 17, 2010)

I do


----------



## H22civic (Oct 6, 2009)

I was brought up a christian and took for granted everything I was told when I was younger. However, once I got older and began to question what I had been taught I realised that the christian god and religion is no more real than any other god that has been worshiped by mankind throughout our relatively short existence.

I realise that many people need to feel that there is a higher power that they can draw strength from in times of need. I believe though that if alot of people set the cop-out word 'faith' aside for a minute and actually asked some serious questions about their religion, the may feel a flicker of doubt appear too.


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

I simply had to troll this chick with a response the sheer level of blind stupidity she demonstrated did literally make my blood boil.... And incase anyone is a little slow Bacchus is the Roman god of wine.... :whistling:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Mighty.Panda said:


> View attachment 81085
> 
> 
> I simply had to troll this chick with a response the sheer level of blind stupidity she demonstrated did literally make my blood boil.... And incase anyone is a little slow Bacchus is the Roman god of wine.... :whistling:


i bet u didnt get a reply


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Fatstuff said:


> i bet u didnt get a reply


I did but it was in romanized farci


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Mighty.Panda said:


> I did but it was in romanized farci


Off topic but I slept with a priest once , I used to make him talk Hebrew when we were going it


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

TheBob said:


> Was he not a rabbi then ?


Na he was a southerner , they have to learn all the doctrines and speak the language to become a priest , snorting about it was so wrong but soooo good


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)

Tommy10 said:


> Na he was a southerner , they have to learn all the doctrines and speak the language to become a priest , something about it was so wrong but soooo good


----------



## gymgym1 (Jun 29, 2012)

i believe in jesus, u would have to be a moron not to!! How else would be be here?


----------



## Gorgeous_George (Apr 22, 2012)

yeah


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

gymgym1 said:


> i believe in jesus, u would have to be a moron not to!! How else would be be here?


You're back!


----------



## gymgym1 (Jun 29, 2012)

Fat said:


> You're back!


miss me


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

....and banned.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

gymgym1 said:


> i believe in jesus, u would have to be a moron not to!! *How else would be be here*?


your daddy stuck his love gun inside your mummy's fishy cave and threw up


----------



## Dsahna (May 25, 2009)

I believe there was a jesus and that he was one of the best liars/bull**** artists in history


----------



## ki3rz (Sep 12, 2011)

If there is a god/jesus, then we're all sinners due to our vanity :whistling:


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Dsahna said:


> I believe there was a jesus and that he was one of the best liars/bull**** artists in history


Aye , he was the Paul Daniels of his time!!


----------



## cub (Jul 14, 2011)

I believe in God,

the Father almighty,

creator of heaven and earth.

I believe in Jesus Christ,

his only Son, our Lord.

He was conceived by the

power of the Holy Spirit

and born of the Virgin Mary.

He suffered under Pontius Pilate,

was crucified, died, and was buried.

He descended into hell.

On the third day he rose again.

He ascended into heaven

and is seated at the right hand of the Father.

He will come again to judge

the living and the dead.

http://www.vatican.va/archive/ccc_css/archive/catechism/credo.htm

Today is a Holy Day of Obligation for Saints Peter and Paul and I will be off to mass at 8. (Please don't ask me how I reconcile my faith to taking it up the bum because I wouldn't be able to answer it.)


----------



## Simspin (Sep 5, 2011)

yes but bible is prity much a crock of shat.


----------



## crazypaver1 (Nov 23, 2008)

No


----------



## nowhereboy (May 22, 2012)

Its a big fat no from me.

I dont understand how anyone can belive to be honest, what makes christianity right and other religions wrong?

Surely the fact that theres loads of religions and beliefs show that god is a man made concept?

And thats before you even look at the bible and realise it is contradictory and full of flaws.

Life is pointless, people like to think religion gives it meaning but it really doesnt.


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

nowhereboy said:


> Its a big fat no from me.
> 
> I dont understand how anyone can belive to be honest, what makes christianity right and other religions wrong?
> 
> ...


Disagree with you there mate, just because there are loads of religions doesnt mean all of them are wrong or that god is a man made concept.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Bashy said:


> Disagree with you there mate, just because there are loads of religions doesnt mean all of them are wrong or that god is a man made concept.


ur right it doesnt mean that!!

but doesnt change the fact that god actually is a man made concept


----------



## doggy (Mar 26, 2011)

christ no!


----------



## Jux (Jul 23, 2008)

Bashy said:


> Disagree with you there mate, just because there are loads of religions doesnt mean all of them are wrong or that god is a man made concept.


You're telling me that out of all the beautiful and brilliant organisms in the world some human-looking dude in the sky made us in his image?

Just shows the egotism of the human race tbh.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

I thought such threads were banned?


----------



## Guest (Jun 29, 2012)

My 2 penneth - There was probably a bloke called Jesus who happened to be quite a good speaker, so people followed him. The romans did what any superpower did with anyone who threatens to de-stabilise their power base and had him off'd.

The rest of the bible is stories made up around those pivotal facts, and like we know with chinese whispers, a story told over and over looses more truth the further it goes on.

Do I believe in god? No, there is nothing that proves it enough for me to truly believe.


----------



## leeds_01 (Aug 6, 2008)

no i believe in me:2guns:


----------



## nowhereboy (May 22, 2012)

Hey bashy, Your right actually, it doesn't mean they are all wrong... but it does make them highly unlikely.

I have thought deeply about the subject of religion over the last few years and i cant get my head around it.

The idea of a god doesn't answer any of our questions, it makes an attempt but leaves more inconsistancys and questions than what we had in the first place. Im not looking for a argument here by the way mate, i'm always interested in other peoples views on religion


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

nowhereboy said:


> Its a big fat no from me.
> 
> I dont understand how anyone can belive to be honest, what makes christianity right and other religions wrong?
> 
> ...


Without religion or theism 7 billion people would be a in a state of perpetual Nihilism quite probably. Ultimately life has no objective meaning because it is subjective for everyone. The meaning of life for me is to discover truths and acquire knowledge through logic and the empirical method. Knowledge is wealth and knowledge cannot be derived from faith based constructs. People will often say their faith gives them knowledge but they are wrong. Nothing can be known from faith this is evident from its very definition.


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> ur right it doesnt mean that!!
> 
> but doesnt change the fact that god actually is a man made concept


I disagree again, if there is a god (of which im not sure either way) then god isnt a man made concept as he exists.

There are alot of people these days who think its fashionable not to believe in god and wont even hear anything on the contrary.

Im not religious in any form but if evidence suggests that there is a god etc then thats what I shall believe.

My current feeling is that although religious people have so calLed 'answers' for what our purpose is and where we came from etc but that doesnt mean they are correct. Or more simply put 'just because someone has an answer doesnt mean its the correct one.

I do honestly think one day we will be intellectually capable of understanding how things came to being, previously ancient civilisations believed a supernatural being pulled the sun across the sky in his chariot and thats why the sun rises and sets. But as we have become more intelligent we know the real reason why it rises and sets.


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

Bashy said:


> I disagree again, if there is a god (of which im not sure either way) then god isnt a man made concept as he exists.
> 
> There are alot of people these days who think its fashionable not to believe in god and wont even hear anything on the contrary.
> 
> ...


Well, how come you think that its such an absurd concept that the sun is being pulled by a being in his chariot? Thats a tad arrogant dont you think? Why on earth would you think that that is such a laughable idea?


----------



## Katazui (Jun 28, 2012)

No pal, I stopped believing in fairy tales when I was 6


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Fatstuff said:


> Well, how come you think that its such an absurd concept that the sun is being pulled by a being in his chariot? Thats a tad arrogant dont you think? Why on earth would you think that that is such a laughable idea?


Maybe I didnt make my point very well, regarding the sun thing I meant to convey that when we were less intelligent and knew less about the world the things we couldnt explain i.e. the sun rising and setting was attributed to something divine. We now know that the sun rises and sets because the world turns.

Even now when we cannot explain certain things like how the universe came into being etc we attribute it to something divine but is that because we are not yet evolved and intelligent enough to understand the answer


----------



## 2H3ENCH4U (May 23, 2012)

I dont like the way people have good things happen in their life and put it down to religion, why not put it down to yourself.

I've got faith in myself and beleive that living a good life (and a little bit of luck) will get you what you need.

I'm not against people telling stories and trying to live a good life - If you want to get together on a Sunday and sings songs and be nice to each other then knock yourself out, just dont expect me to join in ......


----------



## UKM (Jun 17, 2012)

<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<YES<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<

Jesus loves you man!

I have seen and felt demons many times, no **** I'm not mental. So there must be a good side too!?

All the people who say yes are always really peace full, nice and intellectual. All the people who say no are always dumb-dumbs.


----------



## Little stu (Oct 26, 2011)

I be leave and addmit the bible people probably used a little creative writing like the press now but yes I do be leave in son of god


----------



## nowhereboy (May 22, 2012)

UKM said:


> <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<YES<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
> 
> Jesus loves you man!
> 
> ...


Will all due respect this is the kind of religious nonsense that does my head in!!

Im all for logical thinking and debates about belief's, you have made no attempt at either. You have not presented a valid argument and then called non believers dumb, hardly the work of a genious eh....


----------



## Smitch (Dec 29, 2008)

http://www.27bslash6.com/easter.html


----------



## Ben_Dover (Apr 12, 2012)

Religion is just a faitytale to brainwash stupid people into doing stupid things they would never do normally...


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

The bible is the greatest NOVEL ever written.

Did god create man or did man create god? I tend to believe the latter


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2012)

Ninja_smurf said:


> The bible is the greatest NOVEL ever written.
> 
> Did god create man or did man create god? I tend to believe the latter


I prefer harry potter


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

UKM said:


> <<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<YES<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<<
> 
> Jesus loves you man!
> 
> ...


So if i let christ in to my life i will be "always really peace full...." lol Oh and will my IQ of 147 go up too since im a dumb dumb non believer???

Have a neg for the most retarded comment I've read today :thumbdown:


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> I prefer harry potter


Why? the bible has sex, violence, betrayal.....everything you could want in a good story. Oh sorry, forgot you were an orthodox jew lol


----------



## Guest (Jun 30, 2012)

Ninja_smurf said:


> Why? the bible has sex, violence, betrayal.....everything you could want in a good story. Oh sorry, forgot you were an orthodox jew lol


lol I sometimes forget that myself.

I read the bible several times, it ain't exactly gripping


----------



## Phenix (May 12, 2012)

Yes No Yes No Dont know mates


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

I believe that a charismatic holy man called Yeshua Ben Yousef had a large following in Israel around 30CE, and was crucified for upsetting the authorities.

As for the rest of it - mythology, superstition & woo.


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Ninja_smurf said:


> The bible is the greatest NOVEL ever written.
> 
> Did god create man or did man create god? I tend to believe the latter


its more of an amalgamation of different tales/stories compiled into one book with certain stories ommitted to suite the political mood at the time. kinda like Reader's Digest.


----------



## Blinkey (May 14, 2012)

Mighty.Panda said:


> A theist means someone who believes in God(s). Monotheism is the belief in one God. Polytheism is the belief in many Gods. Theism is an umbrella term for both. If you believe in God but dont follow a religion then you are a theist. Basically a person of faith seperated from religion.


I thought it was a thief with a lisp.


----------



## Ninja_smurf (Jun 4, 2012)

The Vegetarian said:


> I thought it was a thief with a lisp.


PMSL :laugh:


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)




----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

What happens when you cross a Jew?

Christianity


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

Missed this thread! Some on here have got it. It's not one way or the other. It's pretty much conclusively proven that he existed. Whether he was the son of God is the real question. Doubtful but that still in itself doesn't negate the possibility of a God. As a physics graduate who at one time could explain most things I still am not sure. Most scientists are the same.

Prove it is in our nature, one of my teachers could use physics to prove gods existing. Of course he missed out convenient stuff. My mind is always open to it and I think society needs it.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

mark22 said:


> Missed this thread! Some on here have got it. It's not one way or the other. It's pretty much conclusively proven that he existed. Whether he was the son of God is the real question. Doubtful but that still in itself doesn't negate the possibility of a God. As a physics graduate who at one time could explain most things I still am not sure. Most scientists are the same.
> 
> Prove it is in our nature, *one of my teachers could use physics to prove gods existing*. Of course he missed out convenient stuff. My mind is always open to it and I think society needs it.


how? physics is the best proof of god not existing.....


----------



## chinup (Apr 5, 2012)

mixerD1 said:


> The bible is believed to be an amalgamation of tales from other books like the Koran and Torah AFAIK...albeit a bigger better directors cut version if you like. Keep in mind the R.C. church was one of the wealthiest if not the wealthiest organisations in history....a damn good set-up based on a few old yarns from 2000 odd years ago. For the record I'm a R.C.,well...I was. And as for the argument about "Its all based on faith"....that's even lamer still.


Untrue it was the Torah, then Bible then Quran dude- all Supremist fairytales but just thought I'd correct you keep people right:whistling:

I was raised a Christian but find myself asking 'wont God be angry at people for perpetuating the lies about what God is and stands for- how do we

little humans know the BIG PICTURE - especially the 'pushers' of fairytales- what an insult to God? :cool2:


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

a.notherguy said:


> how? physics is the best proof of god not existing.....


As I say he deliberately left stuff out but it went down the lines of the resolution of the human eye and the processing power the brain would need. This was in the nineties though and he was old then.

But physics is by no means proof god doesn't exist. I'm no Bible basher but as I say, any real scientist is open to anything and looks for proof. All we see now days is liars talking about climate change and brainwashing our kids. Makes me mad.


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

mark22 said:


> As I say he deliberately left stuff out but it went down the lines of the resolution of the human eye and the processing power the brain would need. This was in the nineties though and he was old then.
> 
> *But physics is by no means proof god doesn't exist.* I'm no Bible basher but as I say, *any real scientist is open to anything and looks for proof. *All we see now days is liars talking about climate change and brainwashing our kids. Makes me mad.


I'm a "real scientist" and both those statements are ridiculous to "any real scientist".

One has to be able to disprove a hypothesis for it to be valid.

You cannot disprove a negative.

These are universal laws. Does gravity exist? Of course it does. Fact.

Oxygen? Fact. Want to try to do without it.

The son of one of the gods people believe in, for some unknown reason, did not come to eartth after a virgin birth, he did not bring some bloke back from the dead and he didn't come back from it either after being crucifed and beaten to death 3 days before. That's a f*cking zombie. The sombie did not walk on water, either. All universal truths.

2000 years ago some bloke did not defy universal laws.

That communist carpenter, if he ever existed, did not do any of those things. He would have been locked up then crucified for whatever their equivalent of withcraft was at that time in that culture.

Just because $hitloads of people with brains in the 3rd C. BC doesn't validate a thing, especially when their "evidence" comes solely from talking to an imaginary creature in their heads.

It has been repeatedly proven that prayer does not work. Absolutely no empirical evidence but I hear people, even on tv and national radio, telling people it does.

And it's these same cranks who always seem to be associated with shutting down meaningful scientific advancement, often on religious grounds.

Welcome to The New Dark Ages.


----------



## IGotTekkers (Jun 6, 2012)

It's pretty wel documented that Jesus did exist and was crucified. Was he the son of god? No. Did he have magic powers? No, was he a paedo tripping his nut on magic mushrooms? Most probably. He was only crucified because padded cells were not invented by that point.

The bible was also written by people tripping on said mushrooms. And that's a god damn fact.


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

**** theists annoy me.. Especially when they subscribe to mainstream religions... Misogynistic, racist, intolerant, homophobic, warmongering, child abuse, Human rights limiting, scientific progress slowing.. RELIGIONS! Religion can die in a dark damp hole I'll never have an atom of respect for these politically protected schizophrenics.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Let it out, Panda.


----------



## simonthepieman (Jun 11, 2012)

I believe a man called "Jesus" existed.

I also believe a woman called Mary came up with the best excuse ever for shagging around sometime in March 1BC.

The rest of the fairy tales I certainly don't believe


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

There is as much evidence for Jesus as there is for unicorns.


----------



## secondhandsoul (Feb 6, 2012)

I don't see how anyone can believe in Jesus when its a bad thing to worship false idols and most people will never have 'met' him. I just got this image that someone is sitting waiting for you to die to go. HA! Yeah but how did you know he was real and weren't worshipping a false idol.

Seriously though I could never believe in any religion where so much **** has been done in its name (that goes for all of them) I believe faith is ultimately there when times get tough and the only way of coping is to tell yourself it's someone else's doing.

The only thing that lives in clouds and watches us are carebears......


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2012)

whoever said the bible was based on the koran believes in time travel too lol

koran first written in 650 or so, bible some few hundred years before that.

they both have things in common, ie abraham etc.


----------



## Tommy10 (Feb 17, 2009)




----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

chinup said:


> Untrue it was the Torah, then Bible then Quran dude- all Supremist fairytales but just thought I'd correct you keep people right:whistling:
> 
> I was raised a Christian but find myself asking 'wont God be angry at people for perpetuating the lies about what God is and stands for- how do we
> 
> little humans know the BIG PICTURE - especially the 'pushers' of fairytales- what an insult to God? :cool2:


Well to be fair Chinup I did write that with AFAIK...meaning; as far as I know. The point is..paper wont refuse ink. IF a fellow called jesus existed 2000 yrs ago..so what....was he the son of god? Did god appear and back him up? Does it matter? I have nothing against people believeing in god or allah or jehovah but I do have a problem with the atrocities it has brought on humanity since time immemorial. God=peace and love.....mans interpretation of God=death and destruction. Bit of an incongruity there to put it mildly.


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

mixerD1 said:


> Well to be fair Chinup I did write that with AFAIK...meaning; as far as I know. The point is..paper wont refuse ink. IF a fellow called jesus existed 2000 yrs ago..so what....was he the son of god? Did god appear and back him up? Does it matter? I have nothing against people believeing in god or allah or jehovah but I do have a problem with the atrocities it has brought on humanity since time immemorial. *God=peace and love.*....mans interpretation of God=death and destruction. Bit of an incongruity there to put it mildly.


but genuine question, how do you know god=peace and love. has it occured to you that humans might be evil because god is? there is no reason to assume, if god is real, thats he's a kind loving god. he's just as likely to be evil as he is good.


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

mark22 said:


> Missed this thread! Some on here have got it. It's not one way or the other. It's pretty much conclusively proven that he existed. Whether he was the son of God is the real question. Doubtful but that still in itself doesn't negate the possibility of a God. As a physics graduate who at one time could explain most things I still am not sure. Most scientists are the same.
> 
> Prove it is in our nature, one of my* teachers could use physics to prove gods existing.* Of course he missed out convenient stuff. My mind is always open to it and I think society needs it.


and thats probably why he's still a school teacher and not a nobel prize winner....


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Excellent point M118. Id put some thought into it if for one second I believed in god...and didnt truly believe it was some fella drunk or high a few thousand yrs ago that came up with the whole crock.


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

mixerD1 said:


> Excellent point M118. Id put some thought into it if for one second I believed in god...and didnt truly believe it was some fella drunk or high a few thousand yrs ago that came up with the whole crock.


in some respects... i think if god did exist and was evil then i wouldnt feel so bad about the horrific things done by man as they're in essence a reflection on their creator. but if he is real, and good, then IMO it makes things worse no matter how you look at it


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

mark22 said:


> Missed this thread! Some on here have got it. It's not one way or the other. It's pretty much conclusively proven that he existed. Whether he was the son of God is the real question. Doubtful but that still in itself doesn't negate the possibility of a God. As a physics graduate who at one time could explain most things I still am not sure. Most scientists are the same.
> 
> Prove it is in our nature, one of my teachers could use physics to prove gods existing. Of course he missed out convenient stuff. My mind is always open to it and I think society needs it.


BS,your teacher or anyone else will never prove it, it would already be proven by now....society does not need religion, we have the concept of law nowadays...its flawed certainly but not nearly as flawed as the idea of 10 commandments and an eye for an eye or crucifixion. Religion is an aberration to human evolution and anyone using it to control people should be treated like priests treated 'witches' one time.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

m118 said:


> in some respects... i think if god did exist and was evil then i wouldnt feel so bad about the horrific things done by man as they're in essence a reflection on their creator. but if he is real, and good, then IMO it makes things worse no matter how you look at it


I hear ya...but the whole concept of god and immortality was an attempt at explaining the origins of humanity in times of innocence..or lack of science. Every book you read or film youve ever watched is just an extension of mans imagination. Including good and evil. Faith...thats a man made concept. When you were a nipper did you not imagine or dream what it would be like to fly? Well somebody made a fortune from that idea with Superman. The list is endless,its all imagination tho.


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

mark22 said:


> Missed this thread! Some on here have got it. It's not one way or the other. It's pretty much conclusively proven that he existed.
> 
> *It either is or isn't conclusively proven - it cannot be 'pretty much'*
> 
> ...


Oh dear!


----------



## Ashcrapper (Jul 3, 2008)

Cheeses of Nazareth


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2012)

mixerD1 said:


> BS,your teacher or anyone else will never prove it, it would already be proven by now....society does not need religion, we have the concept of law nowadays...its flawed certainly but not nearly as flawed as the idea of 10 commandments and an eye for an eye or crucifixion. Religion is an aberration to human evolution and anyone using it to control people should be treated like priests treated 'witches' one time.


Proven that jesus existed? Even from atheist historians there's usually an acceptance that a bloke called jesus existed and was crucified by the romans.

I don't believe he was the son of god, thats mostly another version of older greek mythology - who else can you name with a god for a father and a human mother?

quite a few greek mythological characters, theseus and perseus being the two that spring to mind most easily - like most religions they just borrowed off the ones that preceded them.

When christians snort and think it's ridiculous that the ancient romans/greeks believed in a god for wine and a god for war, and hercules and all those other "silly" myths/religions, they'd do well to realise theirs is just a bastardised version of it in itself.


----------



## stev249er (Jun 2, 2010)

My view on religion as a whole.

Religion 




Commandments 



. 38 seconds in to video describes religion perfectly.


----------



## chinup (Apr 5, 2012)

mixerD1 said:


> Well to be fair Chinup I did write that with AFAIK...meaning; as far as I know. The point is..paper wont refuse ink. IF a fellow called jesus existed 2000 yrs ago..so what....was he the son of god? Did god appear and back him up? Does it matter? I have nothing against people believeing in god or allah or jehovah but I do have a problem with the atrocities it has brought on humanity since time immemorial. God=peace and love.....mans interpretation of God=death and destruction. Bit of an incongruity there to put it mildly.


AFAIK - cool man was only keeping you right so that next time you dont need to write AFAIK?

As I said it's* Fairytales*.... you can belive in God as I do without all the assumptions and regurgitated fairytales


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2012)

chinup said:


> AFAIK - cool man was only keeping you right so that next time you dont need to write AFAIK?
> 
> As I said it's* Fairytales*.... you can belive in God as I do without all the assumptions and regurgitated fairytales


exactly.



The world is like a ride at an amusement park. And when you choose to go on it, you think that it's real because that's how powerful our minds are. And the ride goes up and down and round and round. It has thrills and chills, and it's very brightly coloured, and it's very loud and it's fun, for a while. Some people have been on the ride for a long time, and they begin to question - is this real, or is this just a ride? And other people have remembered, and they come back to us. They say 'Hey! Don't worry, don't be afraid, ever, because, this is just a ride.' And we...kill those people. Ha ha ha. 'Shut him up! We have a lot invested in this ride. SHUT HIM UP! Look at my furrows of worry. Look at my big bank account and family. This just has to be real.' It's just a ride. But we always kill those good guys who try and tell us that, you ever notice that? And let the demons run amok. But it doesn't matter because: it's just a ride. And we can change it anytime we want. It's only a choice. No effort, no work, no job, no savings, and money. A choice, right now, between fear and love. The eyes of fear want you to put bigger locks on your doors, buy guns, close yourselves off. The eyes of love, instead, see all of us as one.
​
Bill Hicks


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Cr3do said:


> I believe in Jesus and am a proud Catholic.
> 
> There is historical evidence to back up that Jesus lived and founded a Church 2000 years ago.
> 
> ...


this sold it for me. what about i supposed to be thinking twice about? because its been in existance it counts as proof? thats BS. It it says is that the people in charge of the catholic faith were well skilled in perpetuating the stories of their religion.

whether or not jesus existed doesnt really matter, since many people during before and after claimed to be the son of god. fact is there is NO evidence to confirm he is.

personally speaking, the autrocities commited by catholic priests is enough to put me off the faith for ever. as is their thousands long attitude towards babies and purgatory.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2012)

Cr3do said:


> I believe in Jesus and am a proud Catholic.
> 
> There is historical evidence to back up that Jesus lived and founded a Church 2000 years ago.
> 
> ...


jesus didn't found a church that was st peter.

and i think he'd be horrified if he knew what the church actually did with the last few thousand years


----------



## dalboy (Sep 16, 2009)

Cr3do said:


> I believe in Jesus and am a proud Catholic.
> 
> There is historical evidence to back up that Jesus lived and founded a Church 2000 years ago.
> 
> ...


Uh Jesus didnt "found" the church. This was created by a collection of people.

Churches never existed at the time of Jesus, and if Jesus (The so called Messiah) was to return he would go to a synagogue! He wouldnt know what a church was...

The new testament is 4 peoples views on what they THINK happened. They were not even around at the time of the events...


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2012)

"You believe the world's 12 thousand years old? "That's right." Okay I got one word to ask you, a one word question, ready? "Uh huh." Dinosaurs. You know the world's 12 thousand years old and dinosaurs existed, they existed in that time, you'd think it would have been mentioned in the ****ing Bible at some point. "And lo Jesus and the disciples walked to Nazareth. But the trail was blocked by a giant brontosaurus...with a splinter in his paw. And O the disciples did run a shriekin': 'What a big ****ing lizard, Lord!' But Jesus was unafraid and he took the splinter from the brontosaurus's paw and the big lizard became his friend."

Bill Hicks


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Let's not forget the Catholic Church's attitude towards condoms and AIDs. because telling people not to have sex always works....


----------



## MattGriff (Aug 21, 2012)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> "You believe the world's 12 thousand years old? "That's right." Okay I got one word to ask you, a one word question, ready? "Uh huh." Dinosaurs. You know the world's 12 thousand years old and dinosaurs existed, they existed in that time, you'd think it would have been mentioned in the ****ing Bible at some point. *"And lo Jesus and the disciples walked to Nazareth. But the trail was blocked by a giant brontosaurus...with a splinter in his paw. And O the disciples did run a shriekin'*: *'What a big ****ing lizard, Lord!'* But Jesus was unafraid and he took the splinter from the brontosaurus's paw and the big lizard became his friend."
> 
> Bill Hicks


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> Proven that jesus existed? Even from atheist historians there's usually an acceptance that a bloke called jesus existed and was crucified by the romans.
> 
> I don't believe he was the son of god, thats mostly another version of older greek mythology - who else can you name with a god for a father and a human mother?
> 
> ...


On your point of things borrowed it may be worth people looking up Horus.

Around a good while before Jesus was and was also born to a virgin, rose on the third day, son of a god, walked on water.

Very interesting stuff


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2012)

Bashy said:


> On your point of things borrowed it may be worth people looking up Horus.
> 
> Around a good while before Jesus was and was also born to a virgin, rose on the third day, son of a god, walked on water.
> 
> Very interesting stuff


didnt know that, repped


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Dynamo walked on water anyone have any explanations? People on twitter are saying it could be Jesus....


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2012)

Fat said:


> Dynamo walked on water anyone have any explanations? People on twitter are saying it could be Jesus....


I can never tell if you're borderline retarded or trolling LOL

that's an old trick lots of performers have done it


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> didnt know that, repped


Cheers, also he had alot of similarities with Krishna too.

If anyone hasnt seen it I highly recommend Bill Mahers Religulous (yes its spelt right).

Doesnt answer fundemental questions about where we came from etc but very very good.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Fat said:


> Dynamo walked on water *anyone have any explanations*? People on twitter are saying it could be Jesus....


he wears reebok pump


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

a.notherguy said:


> he wears reebok pump


Jesus didn't:


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2012)

here is an explanation i drew for fat


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> View attachment 87910
> here is an explanation i drew for fat


Lol in the river thames and how did he get permission to do that? You can also clearly see boats going past..


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

Fat said:


> Jesus didn't:


he was wearing an early pair of nike air sandals.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

A lot of people..

http://www.facebook.com/pages/I-genuinely-think-Dynamo-is-Jesus/101143859987095


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2012)

Fat said:


> Lol in the river thames and how did he get permission to do that? You can also clearly see boats going past..


by asking for it? the council have a whole department dedicated to getting people permission to film in London

not a single boat went by on the bit he walked, two canoes do but they'd fit thru the gaps in his platforms easily, thats why criss angel had a swimmer go by when he did the same trick, adds to the illusion.


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2012)

Fat said:


> A lot of people..
> 
> http://www.facebook.com/pages/I-genuinely-think-Dynamo-is-Jesus/101143859987095


99% of them don't really think he's magic. the other 1% are retarded


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

FrankDangerMaus said:


> by asking for it? the council have a whole department dedicated to getting people permission to film in London
> 
> not a single boat went by on the bit he walked, two canoes do but they'd fit thru the gaps in his platforms easily, thats why criss angel had a swimmer go by when he did the same trick, adds to the illusion.


How did Jesus prepare for the trick then?


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2012)

Fat said:


> How did Jesus prepare for the trick then?


lol


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

mixerD1 said:


> BS,your teacher or anyone else will never prove it, it would already be proven by now....society does not need religion, we have the concept of law nowadays...its flawed certainly but not nearly as flawed as the idea of 10 commandments and an eye for an eye or crucifixion. Religion is an aberration to human evolution and anyone using it to control people should be treated like priests treated 'witches' one time.


Lol, a lot of people reading into what I said the wrong way. I know my teacher was talking bs, I don't believe in god. I do believe someone called Jesus existed because it is well documented but as others have said that doesn't make him the son of god. As for not thinking scientists keep an open mind, that's why so many people 'crucify' people like David Bellamy these days. Cos scientists now are ruined by politicians and money.

Kind of appropriate the announcement of the Higgs Boson today though isn't it.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

mark22 said:


> Lol, a lot of people reading into what I said the wrong way. I know my teacher was talking bs, I don't believe in god. I do believe someone called Jesus existed because it is well documented but as others have said that doesn't make him the son of god. As for not thinking scientists keep an open mind, *that's why so many people 'crucify' people like David Bellamy these days*. Cos scientists now are ruined by politicians and money.
> 
> Kind of appropriate the announcement of the Higgs Boson today though isn't it.


hes got a beard and wears sandals, maybe it was a case of mistaken identity....


----------



## Snorbitz1uk (Sep 21, 2005)

m118 said:


> this sold it for me. what about i supposed to be thinking twice about? because its been in existance it counts as proof? thats BS. It it says is that the people in charge of the catholic faith were well skilled in perpetuating the stories of their religion.
> 
> whether or not jesus existed doesnt really matter, since many people during before and after claimed to be the son of god. fact is there is NO evidence to confirm he is.
> 
> personally speaking, the autrocities commited by catholic priests is enough to put me off the faith for ever. as is their thousands long attitude towards babies and purgatory.


you do know why there is no evidence to say if he was the son of god dont you? You are aware that god is just a made up story to give stupid people something to do?


----------



## GeorgeUK-M (Oct 19, 2011)

Believe in God and a do believe in Jesus a bit.

But you never know, he could have just been a con man who used God as a type of scam to make people love him.


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

GeorgeUK-M said:


> But you never know, he could have just been a con man who used God as a type of scam to make people love him.


This is what I believe, he did exist but was just a lot smarter than the fools back than and just made up this amazing story on the spot properly to get girls and stuff!!


----------



## Guest (Jul 4, 2012)

Cr3do said:


> Jesus was a Jew. In fact, he completed the Jewish religion by serving as the Messiah (Christ) whom the prophets had long foretold.
> 
> The completed form of the Jewish religion is known as Christianity, and its adherents are Christians or "followers of the Christ." Unfortunately, many people who were ethnically Jewish did not recognize Jesus' role as Messiah and so did not accept Christianity, the completed form of Judaism. .
> 
> ...


http://www.aish.com/jw/s/48892792.html

the messiah was meant to

Build the Third Temple (Ezekiel 37:26-28).

Gather all Jews back to the Land of Israel (Isaiah 43:5-6).

Usher in an era of world peace, and end all hatred, oppression, suffering and disease. As it says: "Nation shall not lift up sword against nation, neither shall man learn war anymore." (Isaiah 2:4)

Spread universal knowledge of the God of Israel, which will unite humanity as one. As it says: "God will be King over all the world ? on that day, God will be One and His Name will be One" (Zechariah 14:9)

None of which jesus did


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

Fat said:


> Dynamo walked on water anyone have any explanations? People on twitter are saying it could be Jesus....


Had a debate about jesus and religion with some guy at uni doing a survey on peoples views, he was very pro religion and Im studying engineering so very much believe in science over religion.

He brought up the miracles and I related it to a modern day magician. Said yes Jesus fed the 5000 but dynamo walked on water and through a glass window. Maybe Jesus was just an illusionist? He didnt seem to have an answer for it and started quoting bible passages. Ive never read the bible so had no idea what he was talking about :confused1: cant debate with someone when you have no clue what they are talking about so started quoting Newton and other scientists. Ended up agreeing to disagree.

I believe that a person called Jesus existed but the son of God? I dont believe in God so by that there is no son of God.


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

I like this idea that he was an illusionist!

You should of shown him David Copperfield flying!

Answer to the hole 5000 feeding too was Jesus generosity of sharing his food made others share round him and 5000 people got to eat. Not that am religious but some once told me that.


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

Slater8486 said:


> Answer to the hole 5000 feeding too was Jesus generosity of sharing his food made others share round him and 5000 people got to eat. Not that am religious but some once told me that.


I put it down to slight of hand like David Blaine nicking someones watch from under their nose. But your reason sounds more like it, any way was it really 5000 people thats an awfully round number and who counted? :laugh:


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

James H said:


> I put it down to slight of hand like David Blaine nicking someones watch from under their nose. But your reason sounds more like it, any way was it really 5000 people thats an awfully round number and who counted? :laugh:


I know when I next get into an arguement I will use that slight of hand david blaine reasoning, tickled me that ha!

I saw two lads from the states promoting God/Christianity in Blackpool with my brother and we stopped and spoke to them and I literally told them the bible is full of rubbish. The hole Noah's ark section, how did he determine which was a female when it came to insects. 2by2 they walked on singing songs!


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Cr3do said:


> I believe in Jesus and am a proud Catholic.
> 
> There is historical evidence to back up that Jesus lived and founded a Church 2000 years ago.
> 
> ...


And you havent attached a single link to any evidence of what youve just written. Proof or BS...proper proof...evidence, not 2000 yr old rumours and artefacts...or shroud of turin type nonsense. The fact that the church is 'the oldest organisation in existence' proves nothing. Its a well organised money making scam preying on peoples fears and insecurities thats still on the go. The Jewish faith is around longer than the R.C church. but is not organised in the same way..that does not make it any more or less credible than the R.C. church. Catechism confirms nothing....secular writers are exactly that....writers. Paper never refuses ink and that counts for nothing. Jesus did not found a church....at best the people who came after he died (assuming he existed) spotted a good business opportunity and capitalised. Smoke and mirrrors Cr3do, thats all it is. Dont hold onto old timey myths and superstitions out of fear of the new or inability to admit its just silly dude!


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

From what Ive been told/taught when I was younger about the bible, believe that alot of the stuff did happen but not in the context that its portrayed. Everyone is obviously entitled to their own opinion and I appreciate that and think its a good thing. Dont appreciate it when people knock on my door to preach to me about their beliefs and give me books about it, they are their beliefs not mine. I wouldnt knock on their door and try to convince them otherwise.


----------



## Slater8486 (Jul 14, 2010)

mixerD1 said:


> And you havent attached a single link to any evidence of what youve just written. Proof or BS...proper proof...evidence, not 2000 yr old rumours and artefacts...or shroud of turin type nonsense. The fact that the church is 'the oldest organisation in existence' proves nothing. Its a well organised money making scam preying on peoples fears and insecurities thats still on the go. The Jewish faith is around longer than the R.C church. but is not organised in the same way..that does not make it any more or less credible than the R.C. church. Catechism confirms nothing....secular writers are exactly that....writers. Paper never refuses ink and that counts for nothing. Jesus did not found a church....at best the people who came after he died (assuming he existed) spotted a good business opportunity and capitalised. Smoke and mirrrors Cr3do, thats all it is. Dont hold onto old timey myths and superstitions out of fear of the new or inability to admit its just silly dude!


Amen


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

Slater8486 said:


> Amen


Oh the irony of that post! :lol:


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

James H said:


> Oh the irony of that post! :lol:


Haha...truth..can I get a hell yeah?


----------



## infernal0988 (Jun 16, 2011)

I believe in Santa Claus :smartass:


----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

mixerD1 said:


> Haha...truth..can I get a hell yeah?



View attachment 87918


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

And so you should...arent all yer xmas presents proof of him.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

James H said:


> View attachment 87918


Love it!!!


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

jesus founded the catholic church some 2,000 years ago?

Is that how long catholic priests have been sexually molesting and raping children?

Doing that seems to have outlasted any empire, too.

Might want to tone down the "proud catholic" angle.

And yes, the lower case letters are deliberate.


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

I go to the church at Christmas and sing a few hymns,rest of the year is open.


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

mal said:


> I go to the church at Christmas and sing a few hymns,rest of the year is for satan.


fixed


----------



## mal (Dec 31, 2009)

spike said:


> fixed


lol,I liked that......;-)


----------



## spike (Jul 27, 2009)

mal said:


> lol,I liked that......;-)


Was pretty sure you would.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)

Are you guys saying the son of god was a criminal? Maybe crucifying him was justified.


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Well took a while to catch up on the 5 pages since last night. A lie is a lie even if everyone believes it in the same way as a truth is a truth even if no one believes it. The perceived fact the Catholic church has been around for 2000 years will never equate to evidence that Jesus was real nor would it ever equate to the supposed "fact" God is real or religion is true. My mother is Daffy Duck you might be wise to doubt the validity of this assertion and I'll tell you now I will offer no evidence to refute your criticisms. However if people believe my mother is Daffy Duck in 2000 years time this will be evidence that she was in fact a duck. Why? Well it looked with Catholicism didn't it?


----------



## deec86 (Apr 7, 2012)

Read or watch any thing from Richard Dawkins or Christopher hitchens, then ask ur self is ther a god.. Logic says no and wins hands dwn


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

deec86 said:


> Read or watch any thing from Richard Dawkins or Christopher hitchens, then ask ur self is ther a god.. Logic says no and wins hands dwn


My shelves are covered! Also Sam Harris... Douglas Adam.. Steven Fry.. Other notable opponents to the harm of religion.


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

deec86 said:


> Read or watch any thing from Richard Dawkins or Christopher hitchens, then ask ur self is ther a god.. Logic says no and wins hands dwn


logic and religion dont go hand in hand. the usual reply to any logical question is 'i belief its true. i know its true'. you can try and use logic and the moderate/hardline religionists and it was fall on deaf ideas because religion itself isnt a logical belief.


----------



## Clubber Lang (Nov 4, 2009)

think there was a man called Jesus, was he the son of God, unsure, doubt it, dont believe in God, more science.


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

Likewise god and religion don't always go hand in hand. I'm sure many people may believe in a god quietly to themselves but want nothing to do with any dodgy religion. Just saying...


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

mark22 said:


> Likewise god and religion don't always go hand in hand. I'm sure many people may believe in a god quietly to themselves but want nothing to do with any dodgy religion. Just saying...


fair comment. many people dont want/need to have a guy in a stupid hat, surrounding by sycophants pronouncing new rules/doctrines on how to live one's life, or have to pay a % of my income either


----------



## stev249er (Jun 2, 2010)

Stargate.

End Of.


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

stev249er said:


> Stargate.
> 
> End Of.


Haha :laugh:

Stargate was always very clever in that respect. In many ways far too clever for the American/Canadian public which is why a number of seasons barely scraped production.


----------



## Bashy (Jun 16, 2010)

Mighty.Panda said:


> My shelves are covered! Also Sam Harris... Douglas Adam.. Steven Fry.. Other notable opponents to the harm of religion.


Love Hitchens and Dawkins also to some extent but neither have any real answers more just complaints about religion.

Im open to any ideas that seem plausible and im of the opinion that just because someone has an answer doesnt mean its the right one. Hitchens seems to do well in most of his debates but I think some of the hole sin his arguments are covered up by his charisma.

The debate with Dr Bill Craig is one where I feel he comes up the most short.


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

The Higgs Boson walks into a church on sunday morning just prior to mass. The priest looks across the room at him and angrily shouts "we do not allow Higgs Bosons in here get out!" The Higgs Boson slightly taken back by the priests angry statement calmly replies "But good sir without me how can you have mass?"

I'll get my coat :yawn:


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

this thread should be renamed

'The thread full of people who don't get enough sex'


----------



## mark22 (Jul 13, 2011)

stev249er said:


> Stargate.
> 
> End Of.


Indeed


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

barsnack said:


> this thread should be renamed
> 
> 'The thread full of people who don't get enough sex'


or 'thread for those are rational and logical and those who live in a land where an invisible person has ultimate power'. is that better?


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

m118 said:


> or 'thread for those are rational and logical and those who live in a land where an invisible person has ultimate power'. is that better?


erm i like mines better


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

m118 said:


> or 'thread for those are rational and logical and those who live in a land where an invisible person has ultimate power'. is that better?


I'm all out of reps for today damn it!


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

barsnack said:


> erm i like mines better


Really though it should be you guys who aren't getting enough sex... The only reason you are getting sex is due to religious moderation the inevitable process of taking ones religion less and less seriously. Religious followers pick and choose what to follow and on that basis if there was an omniscient God he would regard you as just as naughty as us atheists....


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Religion has no business here...in the same way the church refuted science for so long as heretical nonsense and punished or killed people for things as simple as believing the earth was round or doubted the sun travelled round earth. Steroids don't work...It's gods will you put on muscle not through the assistance of steroids...when science finally started to get a foothold in the daily lives of people the church turned round and said science is part of gods greater plan. This is particularly true of the human genome and human evolution....when the church saw how many people were starting to believe in it they went about face and said god designed evolution. Such a load of c**k and b**ls. The surest sign of a bullshYtter is the speed at which they change the story to suit everyone.


----------



## Fat (Jan 2, 2010)




----------



## Jimboi (Jun 16, 2012)

mixerD1 said:


> It's gods will you put on muscle


GOD does help build muscles...thats GOD as in Gallons of Drugs! :lol:


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

mixerD1 said:


> Religion has no business here...in the same way the church refuted science for so long as heretical nonsense and punished or killed people for things as simple as believing the earth was round or doubted the sun travelled round earth. Steroids don't work...It's gods will you put on muscle not through the assistance of steroids...when science finally started to get a foothold in the daily lives of people the church turned round and said science is part of gods greater plan. This is particularly true of the human genome and human evolution....when the church saw how many people were starting to believe in it they went about face and said god designed evolution. Such a load of c**k and b**ls. The surest sign of a bullshYtter is the speed at which they change the story to suit everyone.


They actually contradict themselves by agreeing with evolution as they are effectively saying half their scripture is bollocks. As Sam Harris once said the big bang supposedly occurred 2500 years after the Babylonians learned to brew beer.... Saying evolution is the work of God is such a cop out. You can't defend your propositions for two thousand years then suddenly alter secondary premises such as "the world is 6000 years old" and then pretend your argument hasn't been damaged.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Mighty.Panda said:


> Really though it should be you guys who aren't getting enough sex... The only reason you are getting sex is due to religious moderation the inevitable process of taking ones religion less and less seriously. Religious followers pick and choose what to follow and on that basis if there was an omniscient God he would regard you as just as naughty as us atheists....


hey **** you, when i was an altar boy, i got more sex than you could dream off


----------



## m118 (Feb 4, 2011)

Mighty.Panda said:


> They actually contradict themselves by agreeing with evolution as they are effectively saying half their scripture is bollocks. As Sam Harris once said the big bang supposedly occurred 2500 years after the Babylonians learned to brew beer.... Saying evolution is the work of God is such a cop out. You can't defend your propositions for two thousand years then suddenly alter secondary premises such as "the world is 6000 years old" and then pretend your argument hasn't been damaged.


'everything happens for a reason'. does that make you feel better?

bugs the hell outta me


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

This is what my Jesus looks like. Lol. But on a serious note I think it's a load of rubbish. Religion has so much to answer for. It is almost the cause to every problem I. The world today.


----------



## Marshan (Aug 27, 2010)

Yep....I think the vast majority of religophiles are blissfully unaware of this kind of thing...theyd have to be. What do you do like...is there any hope for the race when people want to stay in this state? I can live with that...but to actually try to argue your point when 1/4 of your own argument proves yourself wrong?? Ignorance must be bliss.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

bennyrock said:


> This is what my Jesus looks like. Lol. But on a serious note I think it's a load of rubbish. Religion has so much to answer for. It is almost the cause to every problem I. The world today.


people are the problem, not religion etc...as the saying goes 'guns dont kill people, rappers do'


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

m118 said:


> 'everything happens for a reason'. does that make you feel better?
> 
> bugs the hell outta me


Its a simplistic way of saying "I can't answer why and furthermore I don't give a ****". Many people will claim to oppose what the Nazi's did. Few will ever oppose or condemn what God "did" despite both committing quite similar atrocities. Instead they will write about it and idolize the passages for 2000 years. Religious theists do disgust me somewhat.


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

Having an imaginary friend as an individual is called insanity.

Having an imaginary friend as a group is called religion.


----------



## bennyrock (Dec 30, 2009)

barsnack said:


> people are the problem, not religion etc...as the saying goes 'guns dont kill people, rappers do'


But if there was no religion then there would be no Crazy extremists who are blowing themselves up for Ala. Also Northern Ireland ????? Israel ????? Iraq ???? Afghanistan ?????? And that is only a few that i can be asked to type.


----------



## a.notherguy (Nov 17, 2008)

for all you disbelievers..... here is a genuine clip (from last month!) of jesus bringing joy to millions of people...... now rep me non believers... for i have given you proof!!


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

bennyrock said:


> But if there was no religion then there would be no Crazy extremists who are blowing themselves up for Ala. Also Northern Ireland ????? Israel ????? Iraq ???? Afghanistan ?????? And that is only a few that i can be asked to type.


I agree a very large contributing factor in why you and your mates are being shot at is religion. We would still have disputes with the middle east without religion but the difference is they would be far diminished and no more so than any other area of the globe. People are still cvnts without religion but people do far less when they know they haven't got the smokescreen of religion to justify their heinous bollocks!


----------



## Andy 67 (May 2, 2012)

Mighty.Panda said:


> Saying evolution is the work of God is such a cop out.


It also says that God is an evil minded psychopath - because He actually sat down & designed things like tapeworm, those parasitic wasps that lay eggs inside caterpillars, Celine Dione, the malaria parasite that kills millions of kids every year & those horrible fish in the Amazon that swim up your pee & lodge in your urethra.

Then they try to tell us that God is all loving & compassionate. What a load of absolute bullshyt. You only need to look at the Natural World to realise that compassion features almost nowhere, but everywhere you look there are creatures eating each other alive.


----------



## George-Bean (Sep 8, 2010)

Yeah, I pray almost everyday,


----------



## lukeee (Aug 17, 2009)

George-Bean said:


> Yeah, I pray almost everyday,


Me an' all mate! :thumbup1:


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

George-Bean said:


> Yeah, I pray almost everyday,


To who?


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Ironclad said:


> To who?


Praying is so outdated. I let the fairy's at the bottom of the garden look out for me


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Sobered up yet, Panda?


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Ironclad said:


> Sobered up yet, Panda?


The fairy's are real dude stop offending my beliefs! Bloody infidel omg.. :angry:


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

I was talking about your celebrations, you rodney.

Go on, back down the garden witchya then. *crazy mofo*


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Ironclad said:


> I was talking about your celebrations, you rodney.
> 
> Go on, back down the garden witchya then. *crazy mofo*


Oh ha ha :laugh: nah I didn't do anything... None of my mates are back in town yet. My unicorn says hi by the way.


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Hello Mr Unicorn.

I got a dragon in my garage. Most of us atheists have one. :turned:


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Ironclad said:


> Hello Mr Unicorn.
> 
> I got a dragon in my garage. Most of us atheists have one. :turned:


I used to own 2 they don't half eat you out of house and home!

Good night UK-M :yawn:


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

Mighty.Panda said:


> Its a simplistic way of saying "I can't answer why and furthermore I don't give a ****". Many people will claim to oppose what the Nazi's did. Few will ever oppose or condemn what God "did" despite both committing quite similar atrocities. Instead they will write about it and idolize the passages for 2000 years. Religious theists do disgust me somewhat.


WAIT!!!

You have invoked Godwin's Law. Therefore I claim this thread dead, and also.. I win. 

Game over man, game over!


----------



## Mighty.Panda (Oct 5, 2011)

Ironclad said:


> WAIT!!!
> 
> You have invoked Godwin's Law. Therefore I claim this thread dead, and also.. I win.
> 
> Game over man, game over!


God can kiss my black and white, furry Asian Panda ass!


----------



## Ironclad (Jun 23, 2009)

You lost, you called Godwin's. Get outa my thread mofo!


----------

